# Sticky  Post Your Free App Alerts & Recommendations Here!



## Betsy the Quilter

Found a free iPad/iPhone/iPod Touch app that you really enjoy? Or there's a sale on one that's not normally free? Post it here!

(We had a thread when the board first started, but it's kind of history now, I thought I'd start a new one ala the Free Book thread in the Book Bazaar.)

Anyway, here's my offering:

WordGeek, kind of between Scrabble and a Crossword puzzle...I'm enjoying it so far:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wordgeek/id403900611?mt=8#

Don't know how long it will be free...

Betsy


----------



## LibraryGirl

While not free (can't remember the price ...99 cents or $1.99, I think) I am totally loving the Running Log! It's fabulous for tracking over time. I've plugged in my last several months. It's so visual and motivating.  Highly recommended for runners or walkers.


----------



## VictoriaP

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jump-oclock/id372410289?mt=8#ls=1

Jump o' Clock is a game DH and I picked up for free months ago. It's the type of game that does take some quick reflexes, but it's highly enjoyable--hubby's played it for hours on both the iPhone and iPad. It's sized for the phone, but the high quality of the graphics means it scales pretty nicely for the iPad as well, and it's a lot easier to see on that device! LOL

Betsy, thanks for WordGeek. Played a round earlier this evening and it was fun!


----------



## luvshihtzu

My favorite and most used App is still Pulse.  Just became free a couple of weeks back.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Betsy, for the free Word Geek app!  I love Lingo, and word games in general, so this is right up my alley!


----------



## hsuthard

I just downloaded this one (warning, it seemss large!):


Brain Challenge® HD ($4.99 -> Free): A game that will help you train your brain, and really, aren’t those the best ones?  It features five categories, 43 mini-games each with their own set of controls and rules, and stat tracking.

Brain Challenge HD is available for free today only (12/13).  It has a three-star rating and a total of 325 ratings.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Almost all of Electronic Arts games are on sale for $0.99. Scrabble, tetris, madden football 2011 (normally $12.99), life, clue, pictureka, boggle, trivial pursuit... There's a bunch. 

A few that aren't are Monopoly & Life Hd


----------



## hsuthard

Diner dash is free today, and Runkeeper Pro is free through the end of January. Run keeper is usually $9.99, so this is quite a steal!


----------



## Joheca

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/affirmations-inspired-by-nature/id414872455?mt=8
I found this free app on itunes today, called: Affirmations Inspired by Nature...not sure how long it will be free. It has very inspiring and uplifting affirmations and exercises that explore nature's power as inspiration. The music is really beautiful too. I love it!


----------



## Trilby

One of my favorite apps is the *Stitcher Radio *app!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yahtzzee for iPad free today only:




Betsy


----------



## mom2karen

Thanks.  It's free for the touch too, but I can't figure out how to link it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

They aren't free, but a company called "Overdamped" that specializes in compiling collections of nice HD pictures of "cultural stuff" has most of their apps on sale for ninety-nine cents this weekend.  They have one for Leonardo da Vinci that I'd bought at full price awhile ago and liked, so I bought a few more artists that I'm fond of--Arcomboldo, and Hieronymus Bosch among others.  I figure for less than a buck, even if I just enjoy browsing through them for an hour one time, I've gotten my money's worth!

Only one of these I've actually seen was the Leonardo one, but it was very nice, and their app store description claims their van Gogh app was named "app of the year" by Apple or somesuch, so I imagine they are reasonably good values.


----------



## skyblue

Is this the same company that has the Monet HD app? I purchased that one and love it!


The Hooded Claw said:


> They aren't free, but a company called "Overdamped" that specializes in compiling collections of nice HD pictures of "cultural stuff" has most of their apps on sale for ninety-nine cents this weekend. They have one for Leonardo da Vinci that I'd bought at full price awhile ago and liked, so I bought a few more artists that I'm fond of--Arcomboldo, and Hieronymus Bosch among others. I figure for less than a buck, even if I just enjoy browsing through them for an hour one time, I've gotten my money's worth!
> 
> Only one of these I've actually seen was the Leonardo one, but it was very nice, and their app store description claims their van Gogh app was named "app of the year" by Apple or somesuch, so I imagine they are reasonably good values.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

skyblue said:


> Is this the same company that has the Monet HD app? I purchased that one and love it!


Yep, that's them! I was visiting family over the weekend, but went through the Arcimboldo one this evening and am pleased with it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The first episode of the Ken Burns series The Civil War is available for free download in iTunes.  I've got it on my new ipad2 for my next plane flight!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Chimani Grand Canyon looks like a good guide to the Grand Canyon and is temporarily free in honor of National Parks Week.


----------



## skyblue

The Hooded Claw said:


> Chimani Grand Canyon looks like a good guide to the Grand Canyon and is temporarily free in honor of National Parks Week.


I wish the Italic Labs Grand Canyon app was free, or at least cheaper! The photos are breathtaking!


----------



## 2.5

Hi, I'm new to (posting on) the boards. I'm a long time lurk-er.

*A great free app - Bible.is *

I Found Kindle Boards right after I was given my Kindle on Christmas 2009.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, not quite free, but .99 is pretty close!

City of Secrets adventure game app, normally $4.99. The graphics look great, I haven't played it yet:
http://itunes.apple.com/app/city-of-secrets-hd/id423523995?mt=8&ls=1

Betsy


----------



## kellymcclymer

NYPL Biblion App is Free. It explores the 1939-40 World's Fair -- words can't do it justice. Try it out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Free Kindle book for iPad, iPhone and iPod touch users about Mickey Mantle



Per the book page:
Kindle Edition with Audio/Video
Audio/Video content only available for iPads, iPhones, and iPod Touch devices.

The Kindle only version is $21.99, I think.

Betsy


----------



## kellymcclymer

Try ShowMe. My husband found it and made me try it. Great potential for making short information video. Very cool. And free.


----------



## loveangel

check this link all friends http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jump-oclock/id372410289?mt=8#ls=1


----------



## Peter_von_Harten

I highly recommend the WattPad app. They have thousands of free ebooks on there, although one should be aware that every once in a while, you may come across a pirated book. I don't think they have enough restrictions on that, but it's still a great app


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I like to have some good video available to put on my ipad for when I travel (especially by plane).  There are several good full-length television episodes available for free now in the iTunes store.  A Smithsonian documentary on The Hope Diamond and an episode of Zoo Vets about doing a root canal on a tiger stood out for me.  Several good things, especially from Smithsonian.


----------



## hsuthard

The Hooded Claw said:


> I like to have some good video available to put on my ipad for when I travel (especially by plane). There are several good full-length television episodes available for free now in the iTunes store. A Smithsonian documentary on The Hope Diamond and an episode of Zoo Vets about doing a root canal on a tiger stood out for me. Several good things, especially from Smithsonian.


There's a nice app called "Roadshow" that allows you to download videos from websites and store them on your iPad for later viewing offline that comes in handy when travelling. There aren't too many videos I run across this way, but it's nice to store up the ones I do find.


----------



## Chad Winters

hsuthard said:


> There's a nice app called "Roadshow" that allows you to download videos from websites and store them on your iPad for later viewing offline that comes in handy when travelling. There aren't too many videos I run across this way, but it's nice to store up the ones I do find.


ooh I have to try that out!


----------



## mom2karen

The Hooded Claw said:


> I like to have some good video available to put on my ipad for when I travel (especially by plane). There are several good full-length television episodes available for free now in the iTunes store. A Smithsonian documentary on The Hope Diamond and an episode of Zoo Vets about doing a root canal on a tiger stood out for me. Several good things, especially from Smithsonian.


I see the _smithsonian channel_ app that is free. Is that where you found the shows?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

mom2karen said:


> I see the _smithsonian channel_ app that is free. Is that where you found the shows?


The way I found them was to go to iTunes store, choose "tv shows", then choose "free episodes" from the quick links menu in the upper right corner. A bit down the page, you'll see a grouping called "free full-length episodes". I don't know a more efficient way than scrolling through those and looking. Since there aren't THAT many free shows, it didn't take that long! Unfortunately, the Smithsonian ones didn't have anything to identify them by name, but in addition to the shows mentioned above, there was also a show on "Aerial America" about California from the air that looked interesting.


----------



## CNDudley

There's a new app called "Orchestra" or "Orchestra, Inc." which is like a to-do list for groups (or for personal use). Everyone in the group doesn't even have to be on Orchestra to use it because it connects to email as well. But it's nice to have the to-do list in one place, and people can see who signs up for what and what still needs to be done.

You can see who assigns the task, who takes it, have conversations about it, etc. Highly recommend for co-workers or people trying to organize something together.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a free book on using your iPad for business productivity (Kindle book):



Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

One of my favorite apps is now free till the end of the week: Appadvice. I check it daily for it's recommended and free apps, as well as Apple news. The free apps are especially handy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks!  I've gotten a couple of games using appadvice!

Betsy


----------



## wholesalestunna

Cradle of Rome 2 is free right now for iPad. Great game if you like Bejeweled type puzzle games


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you like the Diner Dash series of games, Grilling Green is free this weekend.
http://appshopper.com/games/diner-dash-grilling-green

Couldn't find a direct link...I prefer to give a direct iTunes link, but haven't been able to find one. If you search through iTunes, you want the Diner Dash Grilling Green Deluxe, with the blue background.

Betsy


----------



## aimee11

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iswinging/id540249249?mt=8
A challenging game, could compete with friends!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is free today only, I think. I'm very intrigued with it.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twined/id855517287?mt=8

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, this is a gorgeous platformer that isn't insanely difficult but does take some creativity. It has an ongoing tutorial as you play. Free today.

Nihilumbra by BEAUTIFUN GAMES SL
https://appsto.re/us/fT9ZD.i

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm having a lot of fun with this free logic puzzle.

Fisk by Bulkypix
https://appsto.re/us/R1ew5.i

Big fish eat little fish.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you check in the iTunes store under "TV shows"  and look in free TV shows, there are a few free episodes of Lost in Space (I know everyone will rush off to grab those) and an episode of a Smithsonian show called Missing Evidence that covers Jack the Ripper.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

An app called Universal Zoom is normally five bucks but is free at least for today. You can slide through a series of images showing things to scale ranging from subatomic particles up to the known universe. Extremely cool for giving a sense of scale. I recommend the app. If what I've described doesn't make sense check out the YouTube link below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCCfZdaynhU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a link to it in the Apple Store. Thanks, Claw!

Universal Zoom: All About Sizes and Distances by Gamify It
https://appsto.re/us/QZbjW.i


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thanks, I am on my iPad, and it insists on sending me to the App Store, where I can't get a link to copy and post...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Thanks, I am on my iPad, and it insists on sending me to the App Store, where I can't get a link to copy and post...


Ah, ha! I am also on my iPad, and I will assure you that you can do it, since that is how I did it!

Click on the link, either the one below or the link you originally used; it should take you to the App Store and popup the window for the app itself. In the upper right hand corner of the app window, you should see the universal share icon. Tap on that and then tap on the "Copy Link" icon in the bottom row of the window that pops up.

Voila!



Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, ha! I am also on my iPad, and I will assure you that you can do it, since that is how I did it!
> 
> Click on the link, either the one below or the link you originally used; it should take you to the App Store and popup the window for the app itself. In the upper right hand corner of the app window, you should see the universal share icon. Tap on that and then tap on the "Copy Link" icon in the bottom row of the window that pops up.
> 
> Voila!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Wow, I knew you could email apps that way, but didn't know about the option to copy a link. But it works!

Universal Zoom: All About Sizes and Distances by Gamify It
https://appsto.re/us/QZbjW.i


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

YAHTZEE® With Buddies by Scopely
https://appsto.re/us/_pBQ5.i


----------

